# How to Write like Stephanie Meyer



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Check it out here:

*I Write Like lulz*

It says it all. XD


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I keep getting Cory Doctorow for mine. I feel sorry for anyone who legitimately gets Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Just write a stereotypical story about forbidden love. Add a touch of sparkles and angst, and top it off with topless men.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Axe said:


> Just write a stereotypical story about forbidden love. Add a touch of sparkles and angst, and top it off with topless men.


Did you see the link? It's worth it.


----------



## kak10053 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Haha*

Thanks for the laugh and the cool website. 
I keep getting Stephen King, so I guess that's pretty cool.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I keep getting Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> Check it out here:
> 
> *I Write Like lulz*
> 
> It says it all. XD


Seriously you post the link for the funny result but not for the test. What kind of sadistic bastard are you?

Here's the link to the actual test http://iwl.me/


----------



## redballoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Depending on what I put in there... I got james joyce four times, mary shelley twice, margaret atwood and margaret mitchell.
Don't know what to say. Lol.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Endless Sorcerer said:


> I keep getting Chuck Palahniuk


Same. I don't mind though, I quite like Palahniuk.


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

Apparently I'm ridiculously inconsistent.
I put in a few different sections of one work of mine and got: 
Arthur Clarke twice
Harry Harrison
H.P. Lovecraft
Douglas Adams three times
George Orwell
J.R.R. Tolkein
Anne Rice
Dan Brown
Edgar Allan Poe

I think Adams was just because the site was confused by my sci-fi jargon and Lovecraft because the section had a fictional prayer in it. I put the entire thing (110 pages in Word) in and got Poe.

I have no idea what to make of it.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

When I put random onomatopoeias it says Stephen King.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Lulllllz that's harsh XD

Also, use 'chagrin' a lot.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Gertrude Stein

*shrugs*

Charles Dickens

*shrugs*


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

I copy/pasted from the wikipedia page on feces and got Dan Brown... 

I then wrote a little ode to fecal matter and got Mary Shelley.


----------



## Nostalgic (Jul 20, 2010)

Just use the verb "deliberate" a zillion times- tada! Stephenie Meyer's writing.

Oh and according to that, I write like H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Putting in "sparkles chagrin beautiful lololol" gets the same result.


----------

